# Brining the puppy home tomorrow, just a few questions



## stocki_stev (Feb 7, 2011)

This is really just to confirm I'm doing everything right. 

I have a schedule setup like this. 

7am - Wake up, bring puppy outside to potty. 
Play with puppy for 15 minutes
feed puppy
bring him outside to pee again
place him in the crate

9am
take puppy outside to pee
train puppy for 15 minutes
let the puppy roam around in the playpen for 30 minutes
place puppy in crate

12
take puppy outside to pee
train puppy for 15 minutes
playpen for 30
feed puppy
go outside to pee again
place puppy in crate

5pm
take puppy outside to pee
train puppy for 15 minutes
playpen for 30
feed puppy
go outside to pee again
place puppy in crate

8pm
take puppy outside to pee
train puppy for 15 minutes
playpen for 30

11:30
take puppy outside to pee
in crate for bed. 


Now to teach him commands

*Sitting:*
Place a treat over his head, once he sits hit the clicker, say good job, then give him the treat. 

*Down*
Bring the treat down to surface level until he is lying down, then hit the clicker , say goodjob then give him his treat. 

*Come*

Have him in the sitting position, move 5 ft away, call his name and once he comes, hit clicker, say goodjob and give him his treat. 

Thanks !


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would do another potty break before pen time. Just for the first week or so. JMHO

Also, if you're home w/puppy, why crate him so much during the day? Why not do pen for 30 mins, then potty break, then back to the pen if you can't supervise? More potty breaks, but more free time. Also schedule in more playtime..training is important, but you need playtime too.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't forget the puppy class!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It's great that you have a schedule, but don't count on that schedule for the first couple weeks) 

I think you'll be finding you may be taking him out around 2 am and 5 am, as soon as the sun comes up, they are ready to go)

If your home, I wouldn't be crating as much as you list,,just tether him to you, or keep a close eye on him..You want to spend AS MUCH time one on one as you can to 'bond' well)

Oh, and don't expect to get much sleep the first couple of nights, altho it's not improbable)

Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For a baby pup about 5 minutes of training is all they can handle at a time. So maybe break up the 15 into 5 quick fun sessions.
I look forward to pics, exciting time for you!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Make time to play play play--and I agree, try tethering him to you.


----------



## stocki_stev (Feb 7, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> It's great that you have a schedule, but don't count on that schedule for the first couple weeks)
> 
> I think you'll be finding you may be taking him out around 2 am and 5 am, as soon as the sun comes up, they are ready to go)
> 
> ...


This sounds strange but I always sleep with the radio on ..... and I can't hear anything.....

I do however usually wake up 2x a night to pee, so I figure when I wake up I'll take him outside and we can pee together 

Since **** be whining all night I can't really use that as a gauge to determine if he has to pee or not.....


----------



## stocki_stev (Feb 7, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I would do another potty break before pen time. Just for the first week or so. JMHO
> 
> Also, if you're home w/puppy, why crate him so much during the day? Why not do pen for 30 mins, then potty break, then back to the pen if you can't supervise? More potty breaks, but more free time. Also schedule in more playtime..training is important, but you need playtime too.


I hope I didn't read it wrong but Isn't part of crate training trying to get him comfortable with the crate by putting him in either a few hours throughout the day ?

I havve work starting at 2:30, my sister comes home at 6 so he'll be in the crate inbetween then.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my pup came home he was out every 2 hours
over night. during the day he was out every 1/2 hour.
sometimes he to go in between his schedule.
i didn't start training my pup untill he was 4 months old.
my boy was in a puppy class at 10 weeks old.
before 4 months old my dog was house broken, he knew
his name, come and he was highly socialized. at 4 months old
the training began.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

There's no such thing as a set schedule when it comes to a new puppy. You will have to adjust to their needs. Cedar woke me up every 2-3 hours at night when we first brought her home. Plus we had to take her outside every 30 minutes at least.

But don't overdo the crate, especially at first. In fact, try not to lock her in it at first, let her explore it on her own so that she feels comfortable in it. 

Don't worry about the training at first. For the first few days, the only thing you really need to do is play with the puppy, take it outside and let it sleep. You want to bond with the puppy and make it feel comfortable in it's new surroundings. For the first few days, I really think training is pointless.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Shaner is correct - things do vary in the beginning with puppies, so you'll need to figure it out as they go along, and then tailor the schedule to your puppy's preferred routine. Remi, my 6 month old, is VERY set in his ways - he has his strict schedule that HE designed, and as he is very structured and disciplined, it's imperative I maintain it for him. He thrives on routine.

When I get a new puppy, my housebreaking schedule is as follows:

-Every hour on the hour, he goes out, and ALSO after EVERY meal, drink of water, nap, playtime or training session. And always supervise your puppy - if you can't, even for just a second, he should be in the crate. Signs that a puppy has to pee are if he sniffs the ground suddenly and a lot, he seems anxious or stops playing and starts roaming, usually means he's looking for a place to go, so get him outside. If he has an accident indoors, do not get angry and do not punish him - instead, calmly take him right away outside, let him finish or just sit there, say "outside" and praise a lot if he finishes there. Make sure to clean the spot thoroughly, or he'll be inclined to go there again. Limiting the areas the pup can go to in the beginning and gradually broadening his world as he grows is also helpful for housebreaking.

I can't stress this stuff enough. I was meticulous and steadfast with that schedule when I trained Rem - and he was housebroken in three days, seriously. The key is to remain persistent, patient, and know that accidents WILL happen, and they are never the pup's fault - at this age, they cannot control their bladders or bowels, and need to go A LOT - stuff goes right through 'em! Be prepared to get up at least a couple of times at night, too (best to keep the crate by your bed) and you must respond if it cries, 'cause nature's a callin'!

Now, if you suspect the pup will whine because it wants to get out, then do this: set the alarm for 2-3 times during the night to take it outside. The rest of the time, if he whines, ignore him - or he'll never stop whining, because he'll know it works and gets him what he wants. It helps to really wear them out playing before bed, and putting the water out of reach after a certain time at night can help with the peeing urges.

Babies sleep a lot, too - and you will soon see that a sleeping puppy is a GREAT landsha--er, puppy, so lots of play = lots of sleep, and enjoy it now, because at 6 mos., Rem NEVER sleeps!

Also, several 15 min. training sessions are FAR too much for a young puppy. I start out 5 mins. a day for weeks, and then gradually move up. In addition to the 5 mins. practice randomly throughout the day, during play perhaps. The most important commands are come, stay and watch me/focus - it's very easy to practice these throughout the day, I still do.

Good luck with your new puppy, and have fun with him!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

stocki_stev said:


> I do however usually wake up 2x a night to pee, so I figure when I wake up I'll take him outside and we can pee together
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

